# Coffee beans recommendation



## harvin1975 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi,

I've got a Gaggia Classix and I've tried roasted coffee beans from Whittards, Happy Donkey and Ikea (!)

I wasn't too keen on the Ikea coffee - very bitter! The beans from Whittards and Happy Donkey were ok - but I want something that'll really enthuse my taste buds!

I use a Iberital MC2 grinder.

I'm after recommendations for coffee beans.

I've been on a few sites and as there's literally hundereds of types to choose from I haven't got a clue where to start.

I know a lot of you will say just try and few and go with

I'm after an all-purpose general coffee bean that's not terribly expensive, but something that I'll look forward to tasting!

I'm sure you must have some recommendations for me - don't forget I'm after something I can buy and buy again - so limited edition, once in a lifetime offers that I need to get a second mortgage for is not what I'm after









Looking forward to your responses...


----------



## harvin1975 (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh - and one thing I forgot to mention is that I normally do double shots of espresso with 100ml of semi-skimmed milked for my coffees (if that makes any difference to your recommendations?)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You've got a solid home setup, with a decent grinder capable of grinding finer than your machine can handle

The drink you mention is often referred to as a Piccolo (basically a 75-100ml latte)

There are 3 beans I'd recommend trying

Londinium Espresso - Costa Rican single origin beans - http://londiniumespresso.com/products/good-costa-rican-coffee-fresh-roasted

HasBean - Bolivian Machacamarca single origin beans - https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Bolivia-Machacamarca-BV-Maria-and-Mario-Andrade-2009.html

SquareMile - Summer Espresso blend - http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/summer-espresso

I've had all three through my training grinder / machine which is identical to your setup and all performed well.

Hope these recommendations help, and all are within a reasonable budget too.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

The same machine/grinder combo as me. I really like Hasbean's Toba Sulawesi Espresso blend, nice rich, dark flavour which cuts through the milk, also great as straight espresso (how I prefer it). They need longer grinder and about one 'mark' finer grinding.

I had the HD beans a while ago and seem to remember them being pretty punchy (the robusta I think) so am surprised they didn't suit you. Was it the Brazilian or Italian blend?

Since I started out (only recently) I've swapped out the 107C thermostat for a 100C which made all the difference to the flavour of my shots and bean choice. Previously, everything had a bitter or harsh taste to it, no matter what I changed. The brew water was too hot (100C+). Now I get much smoother, sweeter shots with more subtle flavours. So I can only suggest beans I have tried since this mod. But I'd work out what it is you like about the flavours you prefer and look for similar descriptions (eg nutty, chocolately, dark/bright, sweet/bitter).


----------



## harvin1975 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks guys - I'm thinking about subscribing to the HB 12 month coffee subscription - maybe get to find my taste this way.

Glenn - hopefully they'll send me the Bolivian









Schnorbitz - I tried both the Brazilian and the Italian from HD. I did prefer one more than the other - but can't recall which now. But they did taste slightly bitter - albeit a LOt better than the Ikea stuff I've currently got. Maybe going down the route of swapping out my thermostat will help me too...hmm. One to think about.

Cheers guys1


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

Glenn, thanks for the suggestion on the HasBean Bolivian Machacamarca single origin, will have to try that one. I also had their Cuba Serrano Superior which was very nice, lovely aftertaste as espresso but less good with milk. Well worth a try. £5 for 250g is as much as I want to pay really. Saw some other SOs which looked nice.

Harvin1975 - try the 'styrofoam cup' temperature test to find out the heat of your machine (look it up on the web). Just needs a foam coffee cup, a milk thermometer, some boiling water and a bit of care. 100C stat from espressoparts.com. By far the biggest change to the quality of my shots, much more drinkable, really very nice now.


----------

